# Ransom Note Invite



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How about: 

"The price of seeing ____ alive again will be a 6 pack or bottle of wine/liquor." 

"Call this number____ ,or email____ to let us know if you will be completing the drop or letting your friend die a slow and painful death."

"If we don't hear from you by (date) your friend *gets it*!!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MHooch, you always come up with clever things or sayings as in this case!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

How bout?

"If you ever want to see the rest of your friend with the other 9 of their digits alive, drive to (party address) on (date/time). Bring your favorite bottle, you're gonna need it! Make sure you are not followed and WEAR A DISGUISE. Failure to follow these instructions and it will be your pinkies! Contact me using a secure line only. (Phone/email) If I have not heard confirmation of your arrival by (RSVP date), I will enjoy separating your comrade from less trivial body parts." 

Sorry that's the best I could do. Clever idea.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! Those are both great ideas! I'm always suprised by the imaginations and creativity of everyone on this forum! 

'The best you could do' star_girl? That is awesome- thanks for your help.

will post pics when I've completed the invites


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks again for all the help- finished my invites and now can show the finished product. This is what I ended up writing---

_If you ever want to see the rest of your friend with the other 9 of their digits alive, come to (OUR ADDRESS) on 29th October at 7PM. Make sure you are not followed and wear a disguise. Failure to follow these instructions will result in dire consequences! Contact using a secure line only on (OUR CONTACT NUMBER). If we have not heard confirmation of your arrival by October 1st, we will enjoy separating your friend from less trivial body parts. Your friend may need some pain relief so feel free to bring your favourite spirit to numb their pain._


I used a ransom font I found online and spaced the letter out and used different colours to make it look abit more realistic. I cut up some bandages and put some red paint on them so they seemed to be covered in the severed fingers blood then wrapped around the finger. I crinkled the paper and rubbed abit more paint to give the impression that the note was wrapped around the finger after it was cut. I wrapped the note around the bandage covered finger and sealed in large white envelopes and left on the doorstep of some of the invitees and posted to the others.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Great job! Your guests will love it!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks fabulous!!! Good work!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome job! I love the finger invites..


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothing too fancy but it definitely conveys an air of fun that will be had at your party. I am also flattered that you borrowed so much text from me.  Hope your event goes just as well as your invites!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words all.



star_girl_mag said:


> Nothing too fancy but it definitely conveys an air of fun that will be had at your party. I am also flattered that you borrowed so much text from me.  Hope your event goes just as well as your invites!


Thanks again star girl- I very much appreciated your help and creativity


----------

